# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل صح حديث ((حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا ))؟؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

1598 - أخبرنا الشيخ أبو بكر بن إسحاق الفقيه ، أنبأ علي بن عبد العزيز ، ثنا يحيى بن عبد الحميد ، ثنا حصين بن عمر الأحمسي ، ثنا الأعمش ، عن إبراهيم التيمي ، عن الحارث بن سويد ، قال : سمعت عليا ، رضي الله عنه ، يقول : « حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا » ، فكأني أنظر إلى حبشي أصمع أفدع بيده ، معول يهدمها حجرا حجرا ، فقلت له شيء تقوله برأيك أو سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : « لا والذي فلق الحبة ، وبرأ (1) النسمة ، ولكني سمعته من نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم »رواه الحاكم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخُ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْفَقِيهُ ، أَنْبَأَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ ، ثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ ، ثنا حُصَيْنُ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْأَحْمَسِيُّ ، ثنا الْأَعْمَشُ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ التَّيْمِيِّ ، عَنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ ، 

قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ عَلِيًّا ـ رَضِيَ اللَّـهُ عَنْهُ ـ يَقُولُ : « حُجُّوا قَبْلَ أَنْ لَا تَحُجُّوا » ، فَكَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى حَبَشِيٍّ أَصْمَعَ أَفْدَعَ بِيَدِهِ ، مِعْوَلٌ يَهْدِمُهَا حَجَرًا حَجَرًا ، 
فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : شَيْءٌ تَقُولُهُ بِرَأْيِكَ أَوْ سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّـهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ؟ قَالَ :  لَا وَالَّذِي فَلَقَ الْحَبَّةَ ، وَبَرَأَ النَّسَمَةَ ، وَلَكِنِّي سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ نَبِيِّكُمْ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .

قالَ الْحَافِظُ الذَّهبِيُّ : حُصَيْن وَاه ،و يَحْيَى بْن عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ ليس بعمدة.


قال الشَّيْخُ الألبانيُّ : مَوْضُوع. ( سلسلة الأحاديث الضَّعيفة والموضوعة ، ج 2 ـ ص 23 ـ ح 244 ).

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

*يرفع لمزبد من التحقيق*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أخرجه الحاكم (1/ 617)، والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى (4/ 341)، الدارقطني في السنن (2/ 302)، والبخاري في التاريخ الكبير (705)، وابن عدي في الكامل (2/ 396)، وأورده ابن حجر في اللسان (2/ 323) وقال: هذا إسناد مظلم وخبر منكر، والذهبي في الضعفاء (2/ 630)، وقال: إسناده مجهول فيه نظر.
قال الحافظ الذهبي: فيه حفص بن عمرو بن أبي العطاف واه بمرة، وقال ابن حجر: مداره على حفص هذا وهو متروك، قال البيهقي: تفرد به حفص وليس بالقوي.

قال العقيلي: (مُحَمَّد بْن أَبِي مُحَمَّد مجهول النقل ولا يعرف هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ إِلا بِهِ وَلا يُتَابَعُ عليه ولا يصح فِي هَذَا شيء)

وقال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء: (1/ 402 - 403): (حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا.
رواه عبد الرزاق وأبو نعيم والديلمي عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- مرفوعًا بزيادة: "تقعد أعرابها على أذناب أوديتها, فلا يدعون أحدًا يدخلها"، ورواه البيهقي عن أبي هريرة باللفظ المذكور لكن بإبدال آخره بلفظ: "فلا يصل إلى الحج أحد"، ورواه الدارقطني في سننه بلفظ: "حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا قالوا: وما شأن الحج يا رسول الله؟ قال: تقعد أعرابها على أذناب أوديتها؛ فلا يصل إلى الحج أحد"، لكن في سنده عبد الله ومحمد مجهولان كما قال العقيلي، وأورده الزمخشري في كشافه بلفظ: "حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا, قبل أن يمنع البر جائبه والبحر راكبه"، وكذا أورد فيه: "حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا؛ فإنه قد هدم البيت مرتين ويرفع في الثالثة"، ورواه ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن عمر مرفوعا أنه قال: "تمتعوا من هذا البيت؛ فإنه قد يهدم مرتين ويرفع في الثالثة"، وفي الكشاف أيضا مما لم يقف عليه مخرجوه عن ابن مسعود مرفوعا "حجوا هذا البيت قبل أن تنبت شجرة في البادية لا تأكل منها دابة إلا نفقت" انتهى.
قال النجم عقبه: قلت: لما حججت سنة أربع عشرة وألف مررنا في أرض البلقاء فرعت دواب الناس من كلأ, فمات في ذلك اليوم خيل كثيرة وبغال كثيرة من غير عي ولا تعب, وفي البادية الآن شجرة الدفلى تقتل الدواب, انتهى.
وأقول: وقد وقع لنا أنا حين توجهنا لزيارة إبراهيم بن أدهم -قدس سره- سنة ثلاث وخمسين ومائة وألف, قد أكلت دابة رفيق لنا من شجر الدفلى فماتت على جبل قرب طرابلس, بعد أن شربت من نهر هناك يقال له: نهر البارد حين نزلنا للاستراحة، وفي صحيح البخاري عن أبي سعيد مرفوعا "ليحجن البيت وليعمرن بعد خروج يأجوج ومأجوج" وفيه أيضا وقال عبد الرحمن عن شعبة يعني عن قتادة: لا تقوم الساعة حتى لا يحج البيت, وأخرجه أبو يعلى وغيره قال البخاري: والأول أكثر سمع قتادة عبد الله وهو سمع أبا سعيد، وقال النجم: رواه الحاكم وابن ماجه عن علي "حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا, فكأني أنظر إلى حبشي أصمع1 أقرع, بيده معول, يهدمها حجرًا حجرًا".

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الألباني في الضعيفة: 543 - " حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا: يقعد أعرابها على أذناب أو ديتها، فلا يصل إلى الحج أحد ".
باطل.
رواه أبو نعيم في " أخبار أصفهان " (2 / 76 - 77) والبيهقي (4 / 341) والخطيب في " التلخيص " (96 / 2) من طريق عبد الله بن عيسى بن بحير: حدثني محمد بن أبي محمد عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا.
قلت: عبد الله هذا هو الجندي، ذكره العقيلي في " الضعفاء "، وساق له هذا الحديث وقال: " إسناد مجهول فيه نظر " وقال الذهبي: " إسناد مظلم، وخبر منكر ".
وقال في " المهذب " كما في المناوي: " إسناده واه ". وشيخه محمد بن أبي محمد مجهول كما قال أبو حاتم، وأما ابن حبان فأورده في " الثقات " (2 / 268) ! وساق له هذا الحديث ثم قال: " وهذا خبر باطل، وأبو محمد لا يدرى من هو؟ " يعني أنه هو علة الحديث. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وقال أيضًا: 544 - " حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا، فكأني أنظر إلى حبشي أصمع، أفدع، بيده معول يهدمها حجرا حجرا ".
موضوع.
أخرجه الحاكم (1 / 148) وأبو نعيم (4 / 131) والبيهقي (4 / 340) عن يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني: حدثنا حصين بن عمر الأحمسي: حدثنا الأعمش عن إبراهيم التيمي عن الحارث بن سويد عن علي مرفوعا.
سكت عليه الحاكم وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله:
" قلت: حصين واه، ويحيى الحماني ليس بعمدة ".
وأقول: حصين كذاب كما قال ابن خراش وغيره. وقال الحاكم: (1 / 268) :
" يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات " وقد تفرد بهذا الحديث كما قال أبو نعيم.
وأما الحماني، فقد تابعه جبارة عند ابن عدي (102 / 2) في ترجمة حصين هذا وقال: " عامة أحاديثه معاضيل ".

----------


## أبو عبد الهادي التاوتي

السلام عليكم، أستسمح إخوتي في أن أعيد الموضوع بتعليقي هذا لكي يطرح من جديد في دائرة النقاش و التحقيق.
فقد رأيت أن معظم المحققين مع جلالة قدرهم قد فاتتهم طريق لم أر لها أثرا في تخريجاتهم مما أدى إلى حكمهم بالوضع أو ضعف هذا الحديث مع أنه لا خلاف أن الرواية المحفوظة عن الإمام علي :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  في سندها متروك كذاب وهو حصين بن عمير و رواية أبي هريرة :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  أحسن طريق فيها مجهولان. لكني قد وقفت على رواية ذكرها الفاكهي في أخبار مكة في باب ذكر الطواف بالكعبة و الصلاة قال: *حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر، قال : ثنا سفيان، عن هشام بن حسان، عن حفصة بنت سيرين، عن أبي العالية، عن علي رضي الله عنه , قال : " استكثروا من الطواف بهذا البيت ما استطعتم من قبل أن يحال بينكم وبينه ، فكأني أنظر إليه أصعل أصمع يهدمها بمسحاته "* , *وقال سفيان : الصمع في الآذان ، والصعل في الرأس : صغر الرأس.*إ.ه
و هذا حديث موقوف جيد الإسناد رجاله رجال الصحيح. على إختلاف بين أئمة الجرح في سماع أبي العالية من علي :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: ، إلا أن شرط المعاصرة و اللقاء محقق و هذا ما نقله الحافظ في ترجمته للراوي في تهذيب التهذيب. لم أجزم بصحة الإسناد لأني لم أحقق في المسألة تحقيقا وافرا وكذا مسألة الوقف فيها تفصيل و علي أنشط إذا توفر لي بعض الوقت إن شاء الله
نفع الله بتعليقات إخوتي و فضلاء شيوخنا و بهذا المنتدى العطر

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم على هذه الفوائد

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> السلام عليكم، أستسمح إخوتي في أن أعيد الموضوع بتعليقي هذا لكي يطرح من جديد في دائرة النقاش و التحقيق.
> فقد رأيت أن معظم المحققين مع جلالة قدرهم قد فاتتهم طريق لم أر لها أثرا في تخريجاتهم مما أدى إلى حكمهم بالوضع أو ضعف هذا الحديث مع أنه لا خلاف أن الرواية المحفوظة عن الإمام علي في سندها متروك كذاب وهو حصين بن عمير و رواية أبي هريرة أحسن طريق فيها مجهولان. لكني قد وقفت على رواية ذكرها الفاكهي في أخبار مكة في باب ذكر الطواف بالكعبة و الصلاة قال: *حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر، قال : ثنا سفيان، عن هشام بن حسان، عن حفصة بنت سيرين، عن أبي العالية، عن علي رضي الله عنه , قال : " استكثروا من الطواف بهذا البيت ما استطعتم من قبل أن يحال بينكم وبينه ، فكأني أنظر إليه أصعل أصمع يهدمها بمسحاته "* , *وقال سفيان : الصمع في الآذان ، والصعل في الرأس : صغر الرأس.*إ.ه
> و هذا حديث موقوف جيد الإسناد رجاله رجال الصحيح. على إختلاف بين أئمة الجرح في سماع أبي العالية من علي، إلا أن شرط المعاصرة و اللقاء محقق و هذا ما نقله الحافظ في ترجمته للراوي في تهذيب التهذيب. لم أجزم بصحة الإسناد لأني لم أحقق في المسألة تحقيقا وافرا وكذا مسألة الوقف فيها تفصيل و علي أنشط إذا توفر لي بعض الوقت إن شاء الله
> نفع الله بتعليقات إخوتي و فضلاء شيوخنا و بهذا المنتدى العطر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
روى الأزرقي (1/ 276) قال: حدثني جدي: قال: حدثنا ابن عيينة، عن هشام ابن حسان، عَنْ حَفْصَةَ بِنْتِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، عن علي بن أبي طالب، أنه قال: (استكثروا من الطواف بهذا البيت قبل أن يُحال بينكم وبينه فكأني انظر إليه حبشيًا أصيلع أصيمع قائمًا عليها يهدمها بمسحاته).
ورواه أبو عبيد في غريب الحديث (3/ 454) قال: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون عن هشام به.
ورواه الفاكهي (1/ 194: 313) قال: حدثنا محمَّد بن أبي عمر قال: ثنا سفيان عن هشام به، ورواه كذلك في (1/ 359: 747).
ورواه عبد الرزاق (5/ 137: 9178) قال: أخبرنا هشام بن حسان به.
ورواه ابن أبي شيبة (ص 286) قال: قال إسحاق الأزرق عن هشام بن حسان به.
ورواه الأزرقي (1/ 276) من طريق سفيان، عن هشام به.
والمرفوع قد عُلِم ضعفه، أما الرواية الموقوفة عن علي رضي الله عنه، ففيها أبو العالية وهو رُفيع بن مِهْران ثقة كثير الإرسال، قال الدوري سألت ابن معين أسمع أبو عالية من أبي ذر؟ قال: لا، إنما يروي عن أبي مسلم عنه، قلت: فمن أبو مسلم هذا؟ قال: لا أدري. [تاريخ ابن معين: (4/ 120)].
وفي إكمال تهذيب الكمال (4/ 395): (روى عن علي. كذا ذكره المزي، وهو مشعر عنده بالاتصال، وقد قال عباس عن يحيى: لم يسمع منه شيئًا).
والوافي بالوفيات (14/ 93 - 94): (وَيُقَال إِنَّه لم يسمع من عَليّ شَيْئا إِنَّمَا يُرْسل عَنهُ ...).
فالأمر محتمل كما قلت مع الإدراك والمعاصرة، وقد توفي في زمن الحجاج، وقيل أنه عمَّر بعد المائة، لكن هذا الاحتمال يتلاشى مع النص على عدم سماعه من علي وكذا تفرده عن بقية التابعين عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه بهذا الأثر يجعل احتمال عدم سماعه منه قوي، وعليه فهو ضعيف للانقطاع، والله أعلم.
وقد ورد هدم الحبشي للبيت من حديث أبي هريرة، رواه البخاري برقم (1596)، ومسلم (4/ 2232: 2909).
ومن حديث ابن عباس رواه البخاري برقم (1595)، وعبد بن حميد كما في المنتخب (1/ 599: 713)، وابن حبان (15/ 152: 6752)، وأبو يعلى (4/ 413: 2537) و (5/ 139: 2753)، والبيهقي (4/ 340)، والفاكهي (1/ 357: 742)، وأحمد (1/ 228: 2010)، والطبراني (11/ 121: 11238).
ومن طريق عبد الله بن عمرو رواه موقوفًا عبد الرزاق (5/ 137: 9179 و 9180)، وابن أبي شيبة (ص 286) و (15/ 47: 19075).
ورواه مرفوعًا أحمد في المسند (2/ 220)، والفاكهي في أخبار مكة (1/ 357: 743)، وأبو داود (4/ 114: 4309).
وروى الدارقطني (2/ 302) من حديث أبي هريرة: (حجوا قبل أن لا تحجوا تقعد أعرابها على أذناب أوديتها فلا يصل إلى الحج أحد).

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



> لكني قد وقفت على رواية ذكرها الفاكهي في أخبار مكة في باب ذكر الطواف بالكعبة و الصلاة قال: *حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر، قال : ثنا سفيان، عن هشام بن حسان، عن حفصة بنت سيرين، عن أبي العالية، عن علي رضي الله عنه , قال : " استكثروا من الطواف بهذا البيت ما استطعتم من قبل أن يحال بينكم وبينه ، فكأني أنظر إليه أصعل أصمع يهدمها بمسحاته "* , *وقال سفيان : الصمع في الآذان ، والصعل في الرأس : صغر الرأس.*إ.ه
> و هذا حديث موقوف جيد الإسناد رجاله رجال الصحيح. على إختلاف بين أئمة الجرح في سماع أبي العالية من علي، إلا أن شرط المعاصرة و اللقاء محقق و هذا ما نقله الحافظ في ترجمته للراوي في تهذيب التهذيب. لم أجزم بصحة الإسناد لأني لم أحقق في المسألة تحقيقا


*تابعه الأرزقي في أخبار مكة [1 : 290]، عن جده، عن سفيان به.
**وخرجه نعيم بن حماد في الفتن [1874] بإسناد أعلى منه درجة، فقال:
 حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ حَفْصَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، قَالَ: " اسْتَكْثِرُوا مِنَ الطَّوَافِ بِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ، فَكَأَنِّي بِرَجُلٍ أَصْلَعَ أَصْمَعَ، حَمْشَ السَّاقَيْنِ، مَعَهُ مِسْحَاةٌ يَهْدِمُهَا ". اهـ.
وتوبع سفيان فيما خرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه [14281]، فقَالَ:*
*حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ الْأَزْرَقُ، عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ حَسَّانَ، عَنْ حَفْصَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، قَالَ: " كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْحَبَشِ أَصْلَعَ، أَصْمَعَ، حَمْشِ السَّاقَيْنِ جَالِسٍ عَلَيْهَا وَهُوَ يَهْدِمُهَا ". اهـ.
وتوبع فيما خرجه أبو عمرو الداني في الفتن (4/897)، من طريق علي بن مرزوق، فقال: حدثنا أبو معاوية، عن هشام بن حسان، عن حفصة، عن أبي العالية، عن علي، قال: فذكر نحوه.
وخالفهم عبد الرزاق في مصنفه [9178]، فقال:
 أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ حَسَّانَ، عَنْ حَفْصَةَ بِنْتِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ، أَنَّ عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، قَالَ: " اسْتَكْثِرُوا مِنْ هَذَا الطَّوَافِ بِالْبَيْتِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُحَالَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ، فَإِنِّي بِهِ أَصْمَعَ أَصْعَلَ يَعْلُوهَا يَهْدِمُهَا بِمِسْحَاتِهِ ". اهـ.
وهذه الرواية بأنأنة أبي العالية وهي تدل على الإرسال.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الإصابة: "وقد أرسل أبو العالية عن كثير من الصحابة، منهم ابن مسعود، وأبو ذر، وحذيفة، وعلي". اهـ.
وروى الدارقطني بإسناده عن عاصم الأحول، عن محمد بن سيرين، وكان عالمًا بأبي العالية، وبالحسن فقال: لا تأخذوا بمراسيل الحسن ولا أبي العالية، فإنهما لا يباليان عمن أخذا. «السنن» 1 171.
**وفي تهذيب التقريب للحافظ ابن حجر (3/285) :
قال عباس، عن يحيى: "لم يسمع [يعني أبا العالية] من على". اهـ.*
*وقال أحمد: حدثنا حجاج، حدثنا شعبة: "قد أدرك رفيع عليا و لم يسمع عنه". اهـ.
وخالفهم على ابن المديني فقال:: "سمع من على، و أبى موسى، و ابن عباس، و ابن عمر". اهـ.
وأيده البخاري بما رواه في التاريخ الكبير (3/326)، فقال:
 وقال الأَنصاريّ، وزائدة: عَنْ هِشام، عَنْ حَفصة، عَنْ أَبي العالية، سَمِعَ عليا.
قلتُ: شعبة بن الحجاج ومؤيده في ذلك يحيى بن معين كلاهما أعلم من علي ابن المديني.
أولا رواية البخاري عن زائدة منقطعة، ثم إنه لم يبين الأثر الذي سمعه أبو العالية.
 وفيما بحثت لم أجد في رواية واحدة صرح أبو العالية بالسماع غير هذه الرواية الغريبة.
ثم إنه قد تكلم في أبي العالية تكلم فيه الشافعي ويحيى بن معين وابن سيرين لكثرة إرساله ووهاء مراسيله.
قال أبو القاسم اللالكائي: "ثقة مجمع على ثقته إلا أنه كثير الإرسال عمن أدركه". اهـ.
وقال ابن القاض في أدب القاضي (1/78) في أثر القضاة ثلاثة:
" على أن حديث عليّ عليه السلام مما تفرد به أبو العالية.*
*وقد تكلم يحيى بن معين فيه بما لا أحب ذكره, وذكر شعبة: أنه لقي عليًا, ولم يسمع منه شيئا.
 وقد دعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعلي عليه السلام بالقضاء. ولو كان مذمومًا ما دعا له". اهـ.
ومن علامة نكارته أن هذا الكلام مشهور من كلام الصحابي عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما.
خرجه نعيم بن حماد في الفتن [1873]، فقال:
 حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، سَمِعَهُ، قَالَ: " كَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ يَهْدِمُهَا رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْحَبَشَةِ، أُصَيْلِعٌ أُفَيْدِعٌ ".
 قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ: فَلَمَّا هَدَمَهَا ابْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ جِئْتُ لأَنْظُرَ أَرَى مَا قَالَ فِيهِ، فَلَمْ أَرَ مِمَّا قَالَ شَيْئًا". اهـ.
وخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه [38224]، فقال: حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ، قَالَ: سَمِعَ ابْنَ عَمْرٍو، يَقُولُ: فذكره.
وتوبع فيما خرجه الأرزقي في أخبار مكة [1 : 289] بإسناد صحيح، فقال: حَدَّثَنِي جَدِّي، قَالَ:
 حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْعَاصِ السَّعِيدِيُّ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: فذكر نحوه مطولا.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> ومن طريق عبد الله بن عمرو رواه موقوفًا عبد الرزاق (5/ 137: 9179 و 9180)، وابن أبي شيبة (ص 286) و (15/ 47: 19075).


*ومن طريق عبد الله بن عمرو أيضا رواه مرفوعا أحمد في مسنده [7053]، فقال:
 حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ وَهُوَ الْحَرَّانِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ، عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: 
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: «يُخَرِّبُ الْكَعْبَةَ ذُو السُّوَيْقَتَيْ  نِ مِنَ الْحَبَشَةِ، وَيَسْلُبُهَا حِلْيَتَهَا، وَيُجَرِّدُهَا مِنْ كِسْوَتِهَا، وَلَكَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ أُصَيْلِعَ أُفَيْدِعَ، يَضْرِبُ عَلَيْهَا بِمِسْحَاتِهِ وَمِعْوَلِهِ». اهـ.
والصواب أنه موقوف على الصحابي عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------

